# exercises



## Mallarme

How do you refer to exercises in a language workbook?  For example, those exercises where you have to conjugate verbs or fill in the blank with the right vocabulary word or something?

Would it be "exercitiu"? And would doing them be "a face exercitii?"

Daca imi puteti spune expresia (sau expresii) cea mai fireasca sau care este cea mai folosita, ar fi bine.

Multumesc frumos avansat!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> How do you refer to exercises in a language workbook?  For example, those exercises where you have to conjugate verbs or fill in the blank with the right vocabulary word or something?
> 
> Would it be "exercitiu"? And would doing them be "a face exercitii?"
> 
> Daca imi puteti spune expresia (sau expresii) cea mai fireasca sau care este cea mai folosita, ar fi bine.
> 
> Multumesc frumos avansat!




Pur şi simplu "Exerciţii (pl) ori "Exerciţiu (sg)". Astfel este menţionat şi în manualele şcolare.
Simply "Exerciţii (pl) or "Exerciţiu (sg)". School manuals use exactly this term.


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi OldAvatar!


----------



## OldAvatar

you're welcome! and btw... it is "Mulţumesc anticipat!" instead of "Mulţumesc avansat"


----------



## parakseno

Mallarme said:


> Would it be "exercitiu"? And would doing them be "a face exercitii?"



Yes, "a face exerciţii" it is.


----------

